# The Elements - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (24/4/19)

​*THE ELEMENTS – CUSTARD FRAPPACHINO*

Local

Purchased from: Vape Cartel
Price: R140/60ml

*Flavour Description:*
“A rich blend of the finest coffee beans infused with ice-cream, frothed milk and rich and creamy custard.” 

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg


Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W


*My comments:*

It’s coffee. It’s custard. It’s creamy. It’s lip-licking delicious! A medium-roast coffee blends seamlessly with the custard to provide a mouth-watering dessert. I’ve never had a coffee custard in reality, but this is exactly what I would imagine it to taste like.
how

But …. I think the real one would be easier on the spoon than this one is on the coil. Oh. My. Vape. After *only two days* the coil (a new one) was eaten away - and bear in mind I vape coffee for about 4 hours in the morning and about 2 hours at night. 

With great regret, I decided not to vape any more of it. Even though it’s a real treat, who can afford to replace a commercial coil every second day?



C*oil after only 12 hours (not continuous) of vaping.*​
*Would I buy this juice again: *Yes, one day when I build my own coils, but not while I’m using commercial coils. It’s far too costly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA (3/5/19)

Seems like a good juice but eish those poor coils!! Nice review

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

